# Used Turbo Levo



## Speedbump34 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi All, 

Thinking about getting a hardly used 2017 Turbo Levo.

My concerns are:

Older Technology within the motor. 
Not being under warranty. 

It's $4K and it's the Expert, so new it was about $7500 and I can get it for around $4k....

What are your thoughts? The new Levo Comp I am eying is $6250 plus tax!


----------



## Callender (Mar 25, 2014)

My first thought is the battery size. The '17 is limited to 500W, right, where the newer models have 700. One of the things I love the most about my '19 Levo is the ability to knock out 6K+ rides with no problem.


----------



## JetSedgwick (Jun 14, 2016)

I'd say no. the 2019/2020 have the warranty and are better all around. for $5k you can get the bike you really want and a warranty


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

I have a 17, and it has been the most reliable ebike i have..... The 540w battery is enough for most rides, and the assist is plenty for lots a fun in the hills. 4k might be pushing it though, since I have seen these sell for 3k last spring.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm w ruthabagah. I ride an 18 s works w the540 battery. More than enough for me. A friend bought a new 18 expert last spring
for a little over 5k. so, 4k for a 17 is too much $ IMO.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

If your buying used go with the 2018. The upgraded motor is worth the extra expense. My 2018 has had no motor issues. Unless your new to biking go with the 500 watt battery. It's lighter and I can ride for well over 3 hours with power to spare. If your buying brand new go with the Levo SL it's a game changer.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

I probably wouldn't unless the Specialized extended warranty transfers to a second owner, which I doubt highly.


----------



## Speedbump34 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks all, maybe if it was 3K perhaps. Now I see a 2019 S Works for $8200 OBO. Is the 2021 much better then the 2019? Hard to find a true yearly change path that specialized did.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe the 2019 is the newer motor and 700 wHr battery. In my group we routinely kill the 500 wHr batteries and they become the gating factor for the guys that are on them. Saturday we did 30 miles/4K elevation and those bikes finished with less than 5%.


----------

